# 2019 Contend SL 2 Disc Crankset Upgrade



## Darren 1972 (Jun 30, 2021)

I am wanting to upgrade my crankset and bottom bracket. Which would you prefer? I was looking at the SHIMANO Ultegra R8000. Would that work and I know the bottom bracket is press fit. Which would you upgrade to to fit that?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What do you mean by 'upgrade'? Is there something wrong with your crank? If not, what improvement are you looking for?
Is your BB worn out? Why do you need a new one? What 'upgrade' in a BB are you looking for?


----------



## Darren 1972 (Jun 30, 2021)

tlg said:


> What do you mean by 'upgrade'? Is there something wrong with your crank? If not, what improvement are you looking for?
> Is your BB worn out? Why do you need a new one? What 'upgrade' in a BB are you looking for?





tlg said:


> What do you mean by 'upgrade'? Is there something wrong with your crank? If not, what improvement are you looking for?
> Is your BB worn out? Why do you need a new one? What 'upgrade' in a BB are you looking for?


I let a friend use it and needless to say it is not straight now. If I am going to change it out, why not get a better one.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What's not straight?

Again.. what are you looking for in an upgrade? What improvement are you looking for?


----------

